# Difference between '65 GTO console and non-console shifters



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the Hurst shifter used with a console, vs. one used without a console? I am restoring a '65 GTO, converting from automatic to Muncie 4-speed. I am putting in a console and will need a shifter that is compatible with the console. Any info would be a great help. thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The only STICK variations I'm aware of relate to seats. Bench Vs Bucket. 
The difference for Console cars Versus Non-Console is the Boot and Retainer.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The only STICK variations I'm aware of relate to seats. Bench Vs Bucket.
> The difference for Console cars Versus Non-Console is the Boot and Retainer.


This^^^. A correct '65 GTO shifter is a fairly straight and tall unit, and is designed (and used) for both applications. Only a rare bench car with no console has a different more aggressively curved shifter.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Since we're on the subject, my '65 4speed built w/o a console. I'm looking to add a console and see on ebay two types of the GM shifter tunnel pan (that screws to the hump). Pictures are attached of the two styles. The one in my car is the type with the smaller round hole. If i'm going console, do i need the other style that has more opening room, or does it not make a difference? Thanks for any input.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

65-66 With console this is the tunnel you need;
https://www.ebay.com/i/132675284240?chn=ps


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and the ebay link. I'm guessing then that the tunnel pictured is the same for a non-console car. Thanks again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The shifter porch on the right with the small hole is a Pontiac-type part. The one with the big hole on the right is not part of any Pontiac I've ever seen. Not even close.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> The shifter porch on the right with the small hole is a Pontiac-type part. The one with the big hole on the right is not part of any Pontiac I've ever seen. Not even close.


Thanks for your input. I kinda figured the round hole might be the correct one. The other oblong one was on the ebay and stated it also was for a '65 goat. Always best to ask! Thanks again.


----------



## varmit86 (Nov 7, 2009)

If anyone is interested i have a muncie 4 tranmission low mile never been apart with bell housing, clutch and pressure plate, shifter all of it out of my early 66 GTO. Pricey but great virgin parts with correct numbers.


----------

